# Capsimax Promotes Lipolytic Effect



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Capsimax Promotes Lipolytic Effect SHORT HILLS, N.J.???The proprietary hot red pepper extract Capsimax??? fromOmniActive Health Technologies promoted a lipolytic effect as measured by an increase in free fatty acids and glycerol in blood compared to placebo in a recent study (Lipids in Health and Disease 2010, 9:72doi:10.1186/1476-511X-9-72). The researchers, lead by Richard J Bloomer from [...]

*Read More...*


----------

